# Sun StorEdge 3310 scsi problem



## ans (Jan 21, 2009)

I have Sun StorEdge 3310 and I connect him to HP DL380 G4 over scsi.
In attachment available output of `dmesg` command.

```
brithany# camcontrol devlist
<COMPAQ RAID 5  VOLUME OK>         at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (pass0,da0)
<SUN StorEdge 3310 0325>           at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (ses0,pass1)
<SUN StorEdge 3310 0325>           at scbus1 target 2 lun 0 (ses1,pass2)
```
Why two identical devices ?

When I do `camcontrol debug -IPTSXc 1:2:0`
I seen in /var/log/messages

```
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug:    qfrozen_cnt == 0x0, entries == 1, openings == 256, active == 0
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug: running device 0xc3bc4200
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug: calling periph start
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug: xpt_schedule_dev
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug: Inserting onto queue
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug: xpt_run_dev_sendq
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug: running device 0xc3bc4200
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug: xpt_release_ccb
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug: xpt_schedule_dev
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug: Inserting onto queue
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug: xpt_run_dev_allocq
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug:    qfrozen_cnt == 0x0, entries == 1, openings == 256, active == 0
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug: running device 0xc3bc4200
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug: calling periph start
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug: xpt_schedule_dev
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug: Inserting onto queue
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug: xpt_run_dev_sendq
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug: running device 0xc3bc4200
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug: xpt_release_ccb
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug: xpt_schedule_dev
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug: Inserting onto queue
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug: xpt_run_dev_allocq
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug:    qfrozen_cnt == 0x0, entries == 1, openings == 256, active == 0
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug: running device 0xc3bc4200
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug: calling periph start
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug: xpt_schedule_dev
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug: Inserting onto queue
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug: xpt_run_dev_sendq
Jan 21 10:49:18 brithany kernel: cam_debug: running device 0xc3bc4200
```

How can I use storedge ?

Thanks for advices!


----------



## tingo (Jan 21, 2009)

ans said:
			
		

> I have Sun StorEdge 3310 and I connect him to HP DL380 G4 over scsi.
> In attachment available output of `dmesg` command.
> 
> ```
> ...


multipath I/O perhaps? If multipath is the cause, you should look at gmultipath(8) and geom_fox(4).


----------



## ans (Jan 22, 2009)

tingo said:
			
		

> perhaps? If multipath is the cause, you should look at gmultipath(8) and geom_fox(4).



Thanks 

No, I'm not using multipath I/O.
Storedge connected only one cable to one SCSI controller.


----------



## tingo (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, then I do not know. Sorry.


----------



## osman (May 11, 2009)

<SUN StorEdge 3310 0325>   at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (ses0,pass1)
<SUN StorEdge 3310 0325>   at scbus1 target 2 lun 0 (ses1,pass2)

I dont think its showing same volume twice, its showing 2 different volumes.

Check your storage configuration from CAM (Common Array Manager).


----------



## ans (May 11, 2009)

osman said:
			
		

> <SUN StorEdge 3310 0325>   at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (ses0,pass1)
> <SUN StorEdge 3310 0325>   at scbus1 target 2 lun 0 (ses1,pass2)
> 
> I dont think its showing same volume twice, its showing 2 different volumes.
> ...


No.
I have same experiments with storedge when he connect to the port 0, when i think may be problem with scsi port (may be its stupid ;]) I reconnect storedge to port 1 and and do `camcontrol devlist`
and see next 2 lines


> <SUN StorEdge 3310 0325> at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (ses0,pass1)
> <SUN StorEdge 3310 0325> at scbus1 target 2 lun 0 (ses1,pass2)



I don't now why old value stay 

P.S.
Pardon me for I talk about only at now!


----------

